
Clear tower favorite: Jury gives nod to one Transbay terminal plan - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/09/11/MNN4S3062.DTL
======
gibsonf1
With this coming largest tower in the Western US, San Francisco is definitely
changing. After earlier decades of no-growth politics, San Francisco is having
multiple towers, both residential and office, built now. Its exciting to see,
and it may be one of the keys making SF extremely attractive for up and coming
technology companies in the future. Why be in the burbs when you can work and
live in a world class city?

